# Gift Ideas for Trainer



## HalleysHorses1203 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys! So a bunch of us at the barn i lease/ride at are getting together to get a gift for our trainer.

For years she has had this toolbox for shows that has all the little things you need as your getting ready for your classes, but its cracked and missing a wheel. So we decided to buy a new one and fill it with things she needs.

We have
-Baby wipes
-Microfiber cloths
-Hoof Picks
-Sandpaper
-Zip Ties
-Scissors
-Elastics
-Baby oil
-leather wipes
-bit wipes
-lint roller
-small sewing kit
-safety pins
-Hair spray

Can anyone think of anything else you need for last minute show prep?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s a great idea!
Maybe add a comb
electrical tape (good for braiding)
duct tape (good for everything lol)
Mane detangler


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Fly spray or Swat?


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

AbbySmith said:


> duct tape (good for everything lol)


I looooove duct tape!


----------



## Horse & Dog Mom (5 mo ago)

What a nice gift!

Back around 15 years ago, about six of us who took lessons from one trainer were racking our brains of what else we could buy her for Christmas and/or birthdays... We usually did things like gift cards to restaurants, gift cards for gas, new pair of fleece line jeans for when she gave lessons, etc. One year, someone came up with the idea of helping to pay for her training insurance. I don't remember how much it was, but we did talk to her husband and worked with him to get that applied to her policy. To say that she was appreciative was an understatement.


----------



## HalleysHorses1203 (2 mo ago)

AbbySmith said:


> That’s a great idea!
> Maybe add a comb
> electrical tape (good for braiding)
> duct tape (good for everything lol)
> Mane detangler


Oh we love electrical tape, and a comb!!



Golden Horse said:


> Fly spray or Swat?


Good Idea!



Horse & Dog Mom said:


> What a nice gift!
> 
> Back around 15 years ago, about six of us who took lessons from one trainer were racking our brains of what else we could buy her for Christmas and/or birthdays... We usually did things like gift cards to restaurants, gift cards for gas, new pair of fleece line jeans for when she gave lessons, etc. One year, someone came up with the idea of helping to pay for her training insurance. I don't remember how much it was, but we did talk to her husband and worked with him to get that applied to her policy. To say that she was appreciative was an understatement.


Oh thats a lovely gesture!


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Miscellaneous snaps & clips as well as cash


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

vet wrap! very handy 
shine/detangler (we keep this in all our arena bags)
Mane brush (for the last minute touch)


----------

